# Game 12: Boston Celtics (10-1) at Charlotte Bobcats (6-6)



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*at*









*Probable Starters*
















Guards















Forwards








Center
*vs*















Guards















Forwards








Center​
*Coming in:* Both teams are on the latter end of a back-to-back, with Boston beating Los Angeles last night and Charlotte dropping to Orlando to fall to .500. Some interesting matchups tonight - Felton/Rondo, Wallace/Pierce, Okafor/Garnett. The Bobcats are decent this year, but I still see a fairly skate victory for the C's.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KG should dominate the Bobcats' frontcourt, but I think Pierce and Ray Ray will have a tough time guarding Richardson and Wallace.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wallace isn't playing.He has a strained calf...Although it's apparently not bad and it was a game time decision tonight.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Diable said:


> Wallace isn't playing.He has a strained calf...Although it's apparently not bad and it was a game time decision tonight.



oh thank god, like we need another player injured for the season


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Color me unimpressed with Ray Allen this year. He's a very good player, but when he's off he kills the offense trying to do too much.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Posey!!!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Holy ****!!! Ray!!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sweet Jesus!!!!


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Wow. That was amazing. 

Jesus Shuttlesworth. What a blue chipper.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Your 11-1 Boston Celtics. Seems crazy to hear it.


----------



## BlueHat (Dec 19, 2003)

I was following it on Yahoo Sports box scores. Crazy! I wonder just how it happened. Someone post the video.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I was watching it on Comcast, and wow...what an ending. Easily one of the better finishes I've seen in a while.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> Color me unimpressed with Ray Allen this year. He's a very good player, but when he's off he kills the offense trying to do too much.


Jesus wants an apology.


___________________________________
****, they didn't cover the spread.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

House deflected the inbounds pass to Pierce, who passed it to Ray, who hit a three as time expired.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Jesus wants an apology.


Just because he made a hell of a shot doesn't mean what I said isn't true.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

P-Dub34 said:


> Just because he made a hell of a shot doesn't mean what I said isn't true.


Sure, what you said is true, but he gets a pass from me for the next 24 hours.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

P-Dub34 said:


> Just because he made a hell of a shot doesn't mean what I said isn't true.


Wait, you're talking about the guy averaging 20.1, 4.5, and 3.4 and is automatic from the free throw line when you need someone to sink a technical free throw to make the other team pay for being stupid or close out a win? Ray Allen has 2 game winning shots in 12 games already!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ainge for 3 said:


> Wait, you're talking about the guy averaging 20.1, 4.5, and 3.4 and is automatic from the free throw line when you need someone to sink a technical free throw to make the other team pay for being stupid or close out a win? Ray Allen has 2 game winning shots in 12 games already!


You must have missed or conveniently blocked out when he's ice cold, forces shots when he's off, tries to play point guard (usually resulting in a turnover), and disrupts offensive flow in general when his shot isn't falling. But hey, he just hit a game winner, so that means that he couldn't possibly have been playing poorly out there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I will admit that I havent watched a lot of Celtic games BUT from the ones I have seen Ray Ray has shown that he can be pretty selfish


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

P-Dub34 said:


> You must have missed or conveniently blocked out when he's ice cold, forces shots when he's off, tries to play point guard (usually resulting in a turnover), and disrupts offensive flow in general when his shot isn't falling. But hey, he just hit a game winner, so that means that he couldn't possibly have been playing poorly out there.



He's on the team to shoot the ball. Even when he goes 4 for 14 or 5 for 15 like against the Nets and Heat, he's still the guy you want to shoot the ball when he is open. If the other team starts laying off him because they think he's not going to shoot, the Cs are the worse for it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

11 - 1 baby


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ray for the game!


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Jesus saves the day again.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Jesus! What a shot. Man I'm jealous that you guys get to catch all these Celtic games.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

What can you say, Jesus saves.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

wow what an ending!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray has been in a slump for a while now and he really needs to snap out of it. But two things he'll always be, even on a bad night : an amazing free throw shooter and clutch


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ainge for 3 said:


> He's on the team to shoot the ball.


You singlehandedly killed your own argument by stating this. You're right, of course; he is here to shoot the ball. This is why he kills me every time he drives to the hoop or tries to play point guard.



> Even when he goes 4 for 14 or 5 for 15 like against the Nets and Heat, he's still the guy you want to shoot the ball when he is open.


But he takes terrible shots trying to find his range, forces drives, an overhandles. You've really offered no rebuttal to what I've said at all.

Like I said, he's a very good player and he bailed us out tonight, but he needs to figure out how he fits into this scheme sooner than later. When it starts to hurt us (like it did in the Orlando game), then I will start to get really pissed off.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

pdub is right ray single handidly cost us the orlando game trying to find his game rather than trying to do what he could to help us win the game


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> pdub is right ray single handidly cost us the orlando game trying to find his game rather than trying to do what he could to help us win the game


He single handidly kept us in the Orlando game


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> He single handidly kept us in the Orlando game


No, that was Pierce. Try again.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

That was an amazing shot by Ray and a great play by Eddie House, but I really have to give credit to Pierce. If you watch the replay, he doesn't even turn to look to see if he has a shot. He immediately sends it to Ray. In the past, that never would have happened. He would have at least thought about taking the game tying/winning shot before passing it. This time, he didn't even hesitate. That shows how much confidence he has in his teammates now, even when they aren't playing well. 

And as for Ray, no he hasn't been playing as consistently as KG and Pierce, but he was great during the initial winning streak. He played poorly and selfishly against Orlando, and he didn't play well last night. But I'm pretty sure they're not 11-1 without him, and I expect lots of great nights from him in the future. One thing he's doing quietly is playing decent defense. Friday he slowed down Kobe, and last night, he did a good job on Felton when Felton kept having his way against Rondo. Ray is a veteran, and he will adjust. Like Paul and KG, he's carried teams on his shoulders, so sometimes, he may forget to share the ball. For KG, it's easier because his style of play never has him overhandling the ball. Pierce seems to have adjusted more quickly, but I think his reputation for being selfish was overblown. He desperately wanted players he could defer to with confidence and now he has them.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

all this being said...we are all happy that ray allen is on the team and wouldnt change it for anything


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I definitely wouldn't say he single-handedly cost us the Orlando game, but aside from a couple of shots late, he really did hurt us. But on the whole, mrsisters right. We are 11-1, and I will take it.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Premier said:


> No, that was Pierce. Try again.


In the fourth? Keep trying.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Allen hit a couple of shots in the fourth but the majority of the run - you know, the part that kept us in the game - was made with him on the bench. And when he came back in the offense immediately went away from the red-hot Pierce and stagnated. 

Look, I know you are a big Ray Allen fan. If you were not, you wouldnt even be posting in this forum or even be a fan of this team, so I understand your zeal. But you are just incorrect. The Ray Allen flavored Kool-Aid isnt good for you. He was better in the 4th than he was the rest of the game, but he made some costly turnovers, missed a tech FT, and overall the offense went away from Pierce despite the fact he was unstoppable at that point.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Popcorn Machine is your friend.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Uhh yeah, I guess Scott Pollard is secretly our best player then


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

andddddddd ray allen responds by showing us all that he is still a superstar and to stop knocking him after having a slightly-less-than-superstar 12 games, which included 2 game winners


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> andddddddd ray allen responds by showing us all that he is still a superstar and to stop knocking him after having a slightly-less-than-superstar 12 games, which included 2 game winners



scratch that


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> scratch that


Haha. He was still our best player tonight


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Haha. He was still our best player tonight


It's hard to be too angry at him for missing those FTs when he was the reason they were even in the game in the first place. But it still stings to see him miss not one but two FTs in a tie game.


----------

